# When to get a new bike?



## Sky (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been considering a new bike for awhile.

My street bike is a vintage 1977 Schwinn (Supersport).  Huge moly frame, everything else is certainly got to be antiquated.  I don't ride much....haven't had the time.  I took it out once last year and it felt great.  Glad I only went around the block....blew the front tire (I felt it developing so I slowed way down and was glad I didn't opt to go down-hill!).  I never got the tire fixed, so that tells me a new road bike would be a waste of $....except that maybe a new ride would re-energize me.  I guess I'll re-tire it, have it checked out for safety...and give it a shot.  If I like riding...I'll go from there.

I've got a Trek mountain bike...and 800, it has to be 15 years old.  When I bought it...I rode it quite a bit.  Plenty of sand on the street corners where I live.  It wasn't as fast as the street bike, but I was riding for the exercise...not for time qualifing.  It has no suspension.  I've looked into getting a suspension front fork, but the bike is so old....there isn't anytthing out there fitting the bike.

I haven't been to a bike shop yet to see what's out there that "fits" me.  Haven't been on the bike due to the bad thumb....one more week before PT.

So aside from the "you don't ride enough to warrant an upgrade"....any thoughts?

Sky


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2009)

Mor info would help, like how much is your budet and what kind of bike do you want (road, MTB, hybrid)?


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 20, 2009)

Sky said:


> I've been considering a new bike for awhile.
> 
> My street bike is a vintage 1977 Schwinn (Supersport).  Huge moly frame, everything else is certainly got to be antiquated.  I don't ride much....haven't had the time.  I took it out once last year and it felt great.  Glad I only went around the block....blew the front tire (I felt it developing so I slowed way down and was glad I didn't opt to go down-hill!).  I never got the tire fixed, so that tells me a new road bike would be a waste of $....except that maybe a new ride would re-energize me.  I guess I'll re-tire it, have it checked out for safety...and give it a shot.  If I like riding...I'll go from there.
> 
> ...




I might consider getting a new bike now simply because there has been a space-age of modifications and technology upgrades to bikes in the last 15 yerars. It might simply be a positive move for your own health to pick a new bike up, regardless of how much you get out. Give Timmy and some of the other guys some specs and they'll help you find the right fit. Don't ask me though, I picked my bike simply for the colour.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> I picked my bike simply for the colour.



I'm guessing pink or black....


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't even believe how much bike tech has improved since my last bike. The component groups have trickled down the best technology of yesterday to the intro level bikes of today (intro level as in non walmart bikes, at least). Really blows my mind. Go to your local bike shop and tell the guy you are thinking about upgrading and wanted to take a bike or two for a spin to see if you can notice the difference.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 20, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I can't even believe how much bike tech has improved since my last bike. The component groups have trickled down the best technology of yesterday to the intro level bikes of today (intro level as in non walmart bikes, at least). Really blows my mind. Go to your local bike shop and tell the guy you are thinking about upgrading and wanted to take a bike or two for a spin to see if you can notice the difference.


+1. I spent a year and a half on a wal-mart hybrid before getting sick of it, and the move to a decent road bike changed riding from just an enjoyable way to get outside and get some exercise into something I look forward to. You can probably figure out if you'll ride more just by taking a test ride.


----------



## Sky (Jun 20, 2009)

re: more info...sorry, I should have put more info in originally.

I think RC has made the right call....check out the new tech in the shops.

ANyway, the specs I'm looking for probably a Mnt Bike...budget in the midhds to a grand I suppose.  At my age (just urned 54) I seriously doubt I'll spend a lot of money five+ years from now.

I'm not a technical rider, but I'd like to have more confidence with the tech to go trail riding (off the streets).

As for riding ON sreets, as I said originally...not looking for time-trilas or scoring distances...just "time on bike" for the fresh air and exercise.

I'm definiely not hitting up department stores (wal/K-mart, etc).  Samped non-repairable parts are NOT what I'm in the market for.

My only concern is getting a frame to fit me (6'9" for those who aren't familiar).  The current Trek is pretty big (can't recall the size).  

I'll re-post after I've shopped a vit.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## big oz (Jun 21, 2009)

If you are loking for an MTB on the cheap that fits, Specialized offers Rockhopper 29ers with a 23" frame. Big wheels and big wheelbases are what you need and those things have both. That would fit you the best without breaking the bank and/or going custom.  Plus 29ers use 700c wheels....so you could put hybrid tires on it for road riding if you wanted a good knock around town bike.


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2009)

Sky said:


> re: more info...sorry, I should have put more info in originally.
> 
> I think RC has made the right call....check out the new tech in the shops.
> 
> ...



Sky, at your size... I'd think about looking at 29er's.  Mountain bikes with 29" wheels instead of 26", in addition to the biggest frame you can find.  Also make sure you're going to a bike shop that's willing to swap out the for the longest crank arms available.  180mm at least.


----------



## Sky (Jun 22, 2009)

Marc, Big Oz...thanks for the info.

I'm looking into a couple of connections already.  But this extra guidance on wheel size and crank dimensions will help.

I was looking at the Specialized site already from the last time I contemplated "new".  The shop indicated Specialized and Trek would be my best bets for frame size.

Greatly appreaciated!


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sky said:


> I've been considering a new bike for awhile.
> 
> My street bike is a vintage 1977 Schwinn (Supersport).  Huge moly frame, everything else is certainly got to be antiquated.  I don't ride much....haven't had the time.  I took it out once last year and it felt great.  Glad I only went around the block....blew the front tire (I felt it developing so I slowed way down and was glad I didn't opt to go down-hill!).  I never got the tire fixed, so that tells me a new road bike would be a waste of $....except that maybe a new ride would re-energize me.  I guess I'll re-tire it, have it checked out for safety...and give it a shot.  If I like riding...I'll go from there.
> 
> ...


If the frame is good you can start replacing things until you get it where you want.  I ride with a guy that can really crank.  His frame is from the late 70's and it still going strong.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 23, 2009)

Sky said:


> Marc, Big Oz...thanks for the info.
> 
> I'm looking into a couple of connections already.  But this extra guidance on wheel size and crank dimensions will help.
> 
> ...


If you can demo you should.

Frame size or frame geometry?

I have always like the looks of Specialized bikes, which is what my LBS has.  But... when I went to demo bikes 6 ish years ago, the one that fit me best was Trek 4900 HT.

Recently I decided to sell my HT and FS bikes and get a new lighter weight FS so I went on the hunt and demo'd a ton of bikes.  I tried two different versions of the Specialized FS Bikes - Myka and Stumpjumper.  SantaCruz Juliana, Trek Fuel EX8 and EX8 WSD.
I ended up getting the Trek Fuel EX8WSD because it was the bike that felt like Home when I got on it.

I've gone on 4 rides with my new bike, two of which were 13+ mile trail rides with varied conditions.  Love it!!!

My advice to you is,.....demo if you can!  When you find a bike that feels like home, or a bike that can feel like home with a few adjustments, then get it.:beer:


----------



## Sky (Jun 23, 2009)

TJ...Good guidance.  I tried to upgrade he front fork....tube is too large for current aftermarket options.  :<

I might end up riding it regardless.  Just hd about $1k of work done on my truck.  Hmmm...bike, or all weather transportation?  Had to go AWT.

TChick...great guidance.  I hope to shop around at least...if I can find a place to demo, I'll certainly give it a shot.


----------



## Sky (Jun 26, 2009)

Couple of things.  One, saw the Hand Doc today...got the green light.  Another month before I can expect full strength.  He's happy with the tightness of the thumb ligament.  Strength will come with regular use of the hand.  No PT required.  We shall see....I have the referral.  I'll call the place Monday and see what they have to offer.

SInce I got out of the office early to see the Doc, I stopped by a bike shop and rode a Specialized 29er.  The low end bike...Under $600, 21" frame.

I took it for a ride around the neighborhood.  Nice to be back on a nice bike...slightly underwhelmed with the shifting.  Like the option of locking out the shocks.  

Stopped by another shop.  Nothing in stock, but they offered a better price on the same Specialized bike in a 23: inch frame.  They also looked up the availability of the next level up from Specialized...under $1k for the hydraulic brakes etc.

They also looked up a Gary Fischer (Mambo?) but there were none in my size available.

So, after riding the Specialized bike...I've decided to give my old bike a shot to see if riding is more than a passing interest.  If I find that I still like to ride and also find the old bike to be inadequate...I'll jump.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2009)

Sky check out Belmont Wheelworks next time you are in the area. They are a big shop, but can do a lot of customization for dudes like you.


----------



## Marc (Jun 27, 2009)

Sky said:


> Couple of things.  One, saw the Hand Doc today...got the green light.  Another month before I can expect full strength.  He's happy with the tightness of the thumb ligament.  Strength will come with regular use of the hand.  No PT required.  We shall see....I have the referral.  I'll call the place Monday and see what they have to offer.
> 
> SInce I got out of the office early to see the Doc, I stopped by a bike shop and rode a Specialized 29er.  The low end bike...Under $600, 21" frame.
> 
> ...



Sky, I'm holding a fundraising event at my house in Dudley on July 5th (Sunday) for the PMC.  $40 for a full bike tune up... also nlmasopust will be there, who is 6'4", and he just bought a 29er and could probably give you some good advice.  PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Sky (Jun 27, 2009)

WaLoaf....thanks for the tip.  I'll be up that way soon.  Carolyn is cleaning out her classroom, I need to help.  I could turn this into a win-win thang.

Marc...thanks for the offer.  Greatly appreciated.  If I can fit it in...I'll be there with the $40.  My daughter is attending a summer session @ Salem State...and my task on Sundays is to bring her back.  3 hr round trip PLUS time on target.  Great program....long drive...no cars for students.  :<

I'll get back to you next week.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 28, 2009)

When I demo'd, I took two 29'ers out just for kicks.
One was the Fischer race bike which had a slight vibration feeling to it but OMG it was quick and responsive.
the other was a cannondale, which felt a bit more like a tank but smoooth!

Amazing...how two different bikes with similar geometry can feel and respond completely differently.

Sky, can't wait to read your TR's


----------



## Sky (Jun 28, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Sky, can't wait to read your TR's



HEH!  Can't wait to do a ride worth reporting on.  :>

Busy with family stuff (always a great excuse).  Daughter is attending a six-week session @ Salem State.  So I have to take her back every SUnday...and bring her home every Friday.  About 3-hrs RT.

Add this to the normal weekend "busy-ness" and I'm already tapped out.  Went to see some bands last night in Cambridge.  Got home @ 3AM.  So there went my early morning ride.  :>

With things currently either on my plate...or pending addition thereto....I don't think I'll see a new bike till the fall...if then (ski season doth approach).

It's good to dream...and one never knows when the next opportunity to spend a ton of cash will come.  :>

Sky


----------

